# Multi Grip Swiss Barbell - Kadillac barbell



## jpreston250300 (Apr 26, 2020)

Shoulder pains been difficult hitting the heavy weights, especially bench.  Reverse grip has helped some but looking for better solution.

Who has used the multi grip / football bar?

Any recommendations on brand?

The Kabuki Kadillac barbell looks good, like the arch design, wish hand grips were multi angle like the rogue.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 26, 2020)

This is the one I use time to time at my gym. It's a bitch of a bar, but it's definitely helped my lockout.

The one you posted looks cool. Not sure how the extended range of motion would be with your shoulder issues however.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 26, 2020)

Agree with Metal. I have used em several times but I don’t own one. Great bar


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 26, 2020)

My right shoulder is trash which has forced me to bench and even OHP with football bars.  I have 2 from Titans and I have to say for the price you can't beat them.  Free shipping and functional.  If you have a budget like so many of us why not buy what works so you free up more money for other equipment?

I have both of these...


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 26, 2020)

These bars IMO are best as an accessories off of boards.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Oct 7, 2021)

Time for more plates on the bar, ordered!


----------



## make (Jan 16, 2022)

Along with some good PT, the Kabuki Kadillac bar has allowed me to bench and overhead press pain-free for the first time in years. Very pricey but has been worth it for me. 

I have a couple other bars from Kabuki as well. Again, pricey, but great bars.


----------

